# Frontón Bizkaia in Bilbao, Spain



## Jorge Allende (Oct 28, 2011)

This is the Frontón Bizkaia located really close to the Bilbao Arena.
The architects are Javier Gastón, David Gastón and Marcelo Ruiz.
More images in http://www.jorgeallende.com



















http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-gXQUwGiqh_0/ThFgDka4MgI/AAAAAAAAAKk/6m8-Ttgg5CY/s1600/_JAF2197.jpg


----------



## Marin Mostar (Jan 3, 2009)

Magnificent...


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

The interior of the arena is one of the most unique I've seen for a while. Classy.


----------

